# Keaton Beach Trout 5/5/12



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Good to hear a report from you Jim. Hows the boat been treating you? Ive noticed that the bigger ones are the ones with worms, although i dont keep trout anyways. Hows the boat treat you offshore?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Boat was running kind of funky would only do about 32. We only have one place in town that sells Non ethanol fuel and it was the first time I used it. Don't think I will go back. I also switched to quicksilver from penzoil so not sure of the problem. Second tank was better than the first. Going to check the plugs today at lunch.

It was only 1-2 wave on Sat and once I got passed about 14' deep they were just swells with plenty of room between them. There were a lot of big boat wakes from all directions that got me wet. My boat is kinda funny,there I times I think heck I'm going to get soaked and the flair throws all the water away, and other times it throws 8 oz of water right on my shoulder when I think it should not.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You made a good choice switching from penzoil to quicksilver. 2 stroke oils dont like to be mixed. Neither does ethanol and non ethanol fuel. A mix of those could have been your problem. Penzoil does burn slightly cleaner than quicksilver, but imo it doesnt adequately lubricate, hence the cleaner burn. But again, all my opinion based on what i see everyday. 
The vro is disconnected from the motor correct?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I just watched the sonar recording I made out at taylor reef 1.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

83 Johnson 60 no VRO. The tank that was the worst did have about 1 gallon and I added 5 gallons to it. The tank that ran better was nearly bone dry. I run it at 50:1. Just pulled the plugs and they are ugly. The one on the right is the bottom plug.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

What plugs are you running?
Only reason i ask is ive been told (by a 3rd generation omc mechanic , who i refer to as god of omc, that man knows his stuff) that they run best on champions, not ngk's, even though ngk is a better plug.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Those are champions but who know how old they are, pretty old I'm sure. The gap on those were almost .060. So I went and got new set of Champions, I've always heard the same thing, if it is a Johnson its got to be Champion plugs. I warmed her up real good on the hose with the old plugs after cleaning them up and gaping them (they came out pretty clean). Disconnected fuel and let her run out. Then did compression test for good measure 157 on both cylinders 4 times each. Gaped the new plugs to .040 and installed.

Did you see all those fish in the side scan, piles of them. I'm going to get some bigger gear and go back.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The mass was so big i thought it was bottom!

Isnt valdosta really far from the ocean?
Ive been there once, on the way to the nearest nuke plant (cant remember the name)
When i used to work for the nuke plant here they sent me there to pickup some "stuff"


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Having spent the first 30 years of my life living on the water (either the sound or the ocean), Valdosta is very far from the ocean to me. It is about 1.5hrs to gulf and 2 hrs to Atlantic.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

More power to you for gettin out there brother!

Me and my wife fuss over buying a house (were in the market) more that 20 minutes from the boat ramp and ovean


----------

